# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Fuerteventura Costa Calma oder Janida

## smily11111

Hallo,

wir (Surfanfnger und gebter Surfer: Level Wasserstart, Halse) wollen fr eine Woche Strandurlaub und eine Woche surfen nach Fuerte. Reisemonat Juli.

Ich bin mir unschlssig, ob der ablandige Wind auf Fuerte etwas fr Anfnger ist und wenn ja, welchen Spot ihr empfehlen wrdet.
Meine Freundin kann am Baggersee gut surfen (Shotstart, Wende), aber Wellen > 50cm und ablandiger Winds sind vermutlich nix fr Sie.

Gibt es auch Spots, wo man das Equipment stundenweise (10h Karte o..) leihen kann? Mehr als 2 Stunden am Stck auf dem Wasser schaffen wir beide nicht :-(

Danke fr eure Tipps.

----------


## murshund

Hallo 

ich war einmal bei Rene Egli. Der Wind ist schrg ablandig und kann im Juli am Nachmittag sehr stark werden. Das Wasser wird dann auch kabbelig. Der starke Wind am Nachmittag knnt eher euer Problem werden. Auf Grund der vielen Jetskis muss man da aber keine Angst haben. Die Jungs sind sehr prsent und ziehen jeden Raus der Probleme hat. Man fhlt sich sicher. Es gibt auch eine Lagune mit stehtiefem Wasser, die ist aber oft auf Grund des niedrigen Wasserstandes nicht surfbar. Es gibt dazu einen Tidekalender auf der Rene Egli Homepage. 

Das Hotel Melia Goriones oder so hnlich fand ich super. Ich wrde da auch wieder hinfahren.

Gru Stefan

----------


## oggy

Selten habe ich so frustrierte Anfnger gesehen wie bei Egli, die wegen mangelnder Lagune auf dem Meer ben. Und das Melia Goriones muss man mgen. Steht halt mitten im Nichts, und wenn es windig ist, ist die Bucht teilweise sehr ungemtlich. Vielleicht lieber einen Leihwagen ( bekommt man ab ca. 70  pro Woche ) und Unterkunft in einem etwas netteren Ort ( z.B. Morro Jable ) ?.
In nrdlicher Richtung von Costa Calma gibt es eine Surfstation an einer Bucht, die sehr viel ruhigeres Wasser hat. 
Und auch am ION - Club finde ich die Bedingungen fr Anfnger angenehmer. Aber etwas auf die Lagune achten. Wenn dort richtig Ebbe ist, dann hat man sehr lange Wege zum Wasser.

----------

